# PTV100 with a cable modem?!!



## mediamonkey (Jan 2, 2006)

I just got a PTV100 w/ lifetime subscription. But we don't have a landline in our apt. Sorry to be ignorant on this, but are there upgrades or something else I can get to allow the PTV100 to connect using our RCN cable modem service?
Thanks!


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

http://www.9thtee.com/tivoupgrades.htm


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Specificlly the Turbonet card, or if you are cheap, serial PPP.


----------

